# Bronchoscopy with suctioning of blood clot.



## FLSJarrel (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi All,

Can anyone suggest what code might be appropriate for a Bronchoscopy that includes "Right side inspected. There was a blood clot. It was suctioned and cleaned". The rest of the desciption of technique is just what one would see with the base procedure bronchoscopy code 31622.  This didn't seem to me to be either an therapeutic aspiration nor a foreign body removal--the only 2 codes that I thought might be in the ball park.  I appreaciate any and all help in pointing me in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------

